# Goldwing conversion?



## maxx366 (Nov 14, 2008)

i have a goldwing im interested in converting, with a side car i could pack a few more batts away.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Motorcycle EV conversion - Finally done! Whew.*



maxx366 said:


> i have a goldwing im interested in converting, with a side car i could pack a few more batts away.


What model goldwing? I've seen a couple pics over the years from folks who converted some "old wings" but I don't think I've seen anyone convert a later model one.

Either way it could be a good platform for a sidecar. I can't think of anyone off the top of my head that has done a sidecar electric conversion. Check evalbum to be sure. 

IMHO, the newer wings are more aero, but far heavier than an old wing. I'm not sure how easily adaptable the transmission is though.

I've daydreamed about doing a sidecar electric for a while. With lithium it could be a range-monster. I'd want to have enough room left to pack camp gear, still carry a passenger, and have enough room in the hack for the dog.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Motorcycle EV conversion - Finally done! Whew.*

how about one of those goldwing trike things?


----------

